# Garage and space idea???



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is a picture of the front of my garage and my space next to it, Had a few ideas about it but not sure?

1) Put a roof over the space and use it to wash and stuff
2) Build another garage next to it?
3) pull it down and build a new double garage?










The size of the garage is 2.8 x 5.5 meters 
The size of the space is 3.5 x 5.5 meters

There is a drain in the space and it slants down to it, also I have electric to my garage


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Whats to the left of your garage door? It looks like another garage?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah there are 4 garages in a row but ive checked and if i need to i can pull just my one dow and bulid on to it


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Pull it down and build a double with a massive door.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Double with a huge door half garage half uber man cave.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd extend out from the exisiting with a flat roof and maybe a metal beam across the front to widen the opening etc, if that makes sense?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

double garage :thumb:


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Build a carport on the side of your garage similair to this: -


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

MSD1540 said:


> Build a carport on the side of your garage similair to this: -


That was what i was thinking! Could use it to wash, detail in all weather :thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

If youve got deep pockets pull it down and build a double garage, but id be inclined to do something along the lines of a carport/wash bay/wet area.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

DasArab said:


> If youve got deep pockets pull it down and build a double garage, but id be inclined to do something along the lines of a carport/wash bay/wet area.


Yeah Ive got enough for all 3 ideas but dont really want to spend more then i have to!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

some inspiration 


































Hurry up lottery win


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

kempe said:


> That was what i was thinking! Could use it to wash, detail in all weather :thumb:


Exactly, the most flexible option.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

ryand said:


> Exactly, the most flexible option.


Wouldnt mind it to be sealed 3 sides then at the front i could use a tarp so i can wash my car even if its raining :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

apmaman said:


> some inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You can never have too much indoor space! 

However, the double garage idea is the most expensive and would you use the additional footage gained? Do you have 2 cars? Do you need the security offered by a second garage space?

The car port/wash bay/covered outdoor detailing idea would certainly be the cheapest and is a nice idea.

Only you can decide what your priorities are and how best to manage them with the space available.

Keep us updated as to what you do with a build Thread! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Got to be the carport option! Makes much more sense and cost effective plus if you use polycarbonate sheets right round then you get maximum light too


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

PrestigeChris said:


> Got to be the carport option! Makes much more sense and cost effective plus if you use polycarbonate sheets right round then you get maximum light too


I want to put a few weather proof strip lights up in it aswell so if i need to do it when it gets dark there wont be any worries


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh I agree mate, you could use timber frame with poly roof and sides then you put lights on framework.


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

Just a sneek peek at DIY options.....

http://directplastics.com/index.php/carports/3-0m-projection-carports?SID=mdom2d2s7pevp6du38boe0faj7

http://www.diycarports.co.uk/main.htm

Dont know if anyone does carports with gates, to keep it abit more private, but you could always build some. Good luck.


----------



## rusty82 (Aug 13, 2008)

looks like a new build, do you own or rent the garage? is the wall to the right with a gate yours?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I was just going to ask the same question. The gate (right of way) will make planning tricky.

A garage is definitely going to encroach on their access.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Either a car port or two single garages but with no interior wall.

Like this....










Saves you having to knock most of it down.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm in the proces of building an 8m x 6m garage, 100mm cavity walls, so basically a house with garage doors, and has come in a few £K under £20k..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

rusty82 said:


> looks like a new build, do you own or rent the garage? is the wall to the right with a gate yours?


The gate to the right is the gate to my back garden and I own my home, the space is owned by me as well as is the space infront of the garage and infront of the space

Every one hates me as I ran the electric under ground to my garage from my house. No one else can do that lol

.:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

amiller said:


> Either a car port or two single garages but with no interior wall.
> 
> Like this....
> 
> ...


Yeah that's also what I had in mind :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

qstix said:


> I'm in the proces of building an 8m x 6m garage, 100mm cavity walls, so basically a house with garage doors, and has come in a few £K under £20k..


Ouch! I got a quote for £10k because my house is less then 2 years old and there still builing around my area barret said they would do it as there still on sight :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

In that case pay Barratts to build it as they will get the same bricks, same doors etc and build it to match the run as it were.

But defo get them to take the internal wall out so its 2 doors one double garage behind. Don't forget to ask them to keep the drainage as long as building regs will allow them to do so.

Don't forget to Aco drain the front too.

I'd also consider losing the garden wall and create the side of the garage as the wall and pop a door onto the garden in there for secure access.

Don't forget if Barratts build it they will have far more sway as regards planning regs as they are doing the site rather than joe bloggs applying on a brand new site to alter things if you get me?

Dave


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

banditbarron said:


> In that case pay Barratts to build it as they will get the same bricks, same doors etc and build it to match the run as it were.
> 
> But defo get them to take the internal wall out so its 2 doors one double garage behind. Don't forget to ask them to keep the drainage as long as building regs will allow them to do so.
> 
> ...


Yep every thing you said is spot on! I'm thinking about it but then i think mmmmmm thats a lot when i could build a lean-to and spend the other 9k on a evo or another fairlady?


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

Double garage with a big door, car in, doors open, done ! And it will **** the neighbours right oof


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Mouseless said:


> Double garage with a big door, car in, doors open, done ! And it will **** the neighbours right oof


They already hate me lmao! they keep trying to get there car as clean as mine but no one can :devil:


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

Ha ha ! Love it  my garage is 7m x 7m double skinned with stairs to storage area and it has velux windows


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Mouseless said:


> Ha ha ! Love it  my garage is 7m x 7m double skinned with stairs to storage area and it has velux windows


Nice any pics?


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

If you've just bought the house/flat brand new go find the builders that might still be nearby and arrange with them to build it for a few £££.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sell the space, live with a single garage, pocket the lolly and go on a fecking great big bender with ho's and stella! :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Sell the space, live with a single garage, pocket the lolly and go on a fecking great big bender with ho's and stella! :lol:


Lmao good idea but I dont drink :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cover over like car port temp structure no planning needed, could keep car under it and all your gear in the garage, perhaps put side door into the garage?


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

If you tear it down and build a double-size garage, you will open up a lot of space since there won't be a wall in between the two spaces.

But as it is, the outdoor spot is quite nice for car washing. Perhaps just get a tent to block the sun, and most of the bad weather while you're washing outside.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

kempe said:


> Yep every thing you said is spot on! I'm thinking about it but then i think mmmmmm thats a lot when i could build a lean-to and spend the other 9k on a evo or another fairlady?


Totally see where your coming from but in a few years time you could have one of them and have a nice double garage to store it in :thumb:

Trust me it will be 10 times easier to have it done now so it all matches etc than trying to get permission 2-3 years down the line.

Dave.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

banditbarron said:


> Totally see where your coming from but in a few years time you could have one of them and have a nice double garage to store it in :thumb:
> 
> Trust me it will be 10 times easier to have it done now so it all matches etc than trying to get permission 2-3 years down the line.
> 
> Dave.


Yeah but there is talk of me and the girlfriend to leave the uk in 3 to 5 years time. Its not set in stone but its on the cards, so i,d rather have a car to take with me :driver:


----------

